# Dubai Marina to JLT



## #gooner (May 26, 2013)

Hello,

I'm just finalising a move to Dubai and securing a place in the original 6, Al Mesk tower.

If possible I'd like to avoid buying a car for a while and wondered whether I could commute easily by walking or metro to JLT where my office is.

Sorry for this type of silly question


Daren


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you are at the north end of the marina at the original six. jlt spans quite a bit south from there. it will all depend on which cluster you are working in. and your tolerance for walking in the heat.

do you know exactly where your office is? which cluster/tower?


----------



## #gooner (May 26, 2013)

I'm working at the Jumeirah Business Center Cluster G, Jumeirah Lakes Towers.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Google maps informs me that's an hour's walk. 42 minutes including metro. It's only 2 stops, but a bit of walking both ends.

The thing about Dubai is, it's not very walk-friendly. Back home, walking an hour to work wasn't bad, and you could go quite the distance by taking shortcuts, etc. Here, it's a little hard to take shortcuts. These roads are like pedestrian mazes. What might take you 10 minutes in the car will take you anywhere from 30-60 minutes by foot. Then you have the heat. You don't want to get to work sweaty.

Luckily, taxis are plentiful and cheap (comparatively). I suspect you'll get charged maybe 15dhr each way.

P.s. we're practically neighbours. Woohoo!


----------



## #gooner (May 26, 2013)

Thanks ! Izzybella. 

Just looking forward to getting on with the move now...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

actually, i think it would be a little simpler/quicker than what was google mapped [no offence izzy!].

i regularly walk over to JLT from marina. your best route would be:

- walk to marina metro, mesk tower is about 500 metres away
- take the metro to the next stop south [towards jebel ali] which is jumeirah lakes towers station, when it's not too hot you can walk all the way to JLT metro on the marina side and there are sidewalks. it's just under 2 km. don't walk it on the JLT side because construction has made it a nightmare so you have to walk lakeside and it will take you forever.
- from JLT metro, use the walkway over SZR to JLT. cluster G is opposite Almas tower, to the left when you exit the metro. it takes about 8-10 mins from there to walk around the lake [quickest way is to walk around the left side]

welcome to dubai! the marina is a great place to live!

and yes, taxis are cheap and plentiful but traffic in and out of JLT right now is a nightmare during rush hours. many times i have been able to walk over in 15 mins when it took 25 to drive.

walking c=dubai can be unpredictable but if you're like me [urban bushwhacker!] you'll soon learn your local/regular route shortcuts. i also don't mind the heat as much as some so i am still fine these days with 30 mins walks. mind you i don't have to wear a suit


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

That's fair enough, but even 30 minutes can be challenging here!

Oh, how lazy I feel nowadays!

I forgot about the nightmare JLT traffic.


----------

